# Looking for feb/mar cycle buddies on a smaller thread ( I can't keep up)



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello I'm just about to start my first ever cycle in the next few days and would love to share my experiences with you. I was on a bigger thread but can't keep up and it's difficult to chat with personals     
I'm very excited but also very nervous about tx but hopefully it will be worth it in the end would live any feedback   
Delli x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

hi hun, 

go on the feb/march cycle buddies, and along with our chatty bunch, there are 2 topics, lucky bubbles and 'i know its early' think the i know its early is a slightly less active version of the thread, feel free to PM me if u wana chat x x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

ps                   good luck                      x x x


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Hoping 
Thanks very much for the info i willl check those threads out xx xx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

hellooo my lovely!

Just popped on to offer some support! Are you staying on this thread or joining a new one? I just wanted to keep up with your progress and offer you a chat/hug when u need it! Plus its cheaper than texting and i can waffle on for longer!   

So hows it going chick..tell me all about it so far.

Omg let me tell u something funny! When we got home from Emmas the other nite Charlie started really babbling at Jason...I mean he was talking in baby language for AGES and was even adding facial expressions and paused to think about wat he wanted to say next! He has never done that before n we couldnt stop laughing. He had obviously been taking in all us girls chattering (none of us are the quiet types   ) and as soon as we got in he wanted to tell dad all about it..so bloody funny!

Anway I hope ur ok and being kind to yourself ..big   xxx


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Eli100 
It feels strange seeing you on here after all this time lol
Aww Hows my snuggerly cheeky chappy Charlie ?? I think he loves his Auntie Delli because  I can make him giggle lots xx

Well it's been the longest week ever waiting for AF to arrive properly I didnt start my injections until last night and let me tell you how it went are you ready :- 
We came up about 10pm last night and my dh was mixing my portions together with the pink mixing needle and on the last bottle he changed it to the yellow thin one thinking that you sucked the liquid up with the last bottle but obviously it doesn't reach the bottom anyway because he had forced it through the plastic lid it must have blunted it so when I came to inject myself it would go in.  So I started to panic saying it won't go in it won't go in   and because I'd had 3 attempts I looked like I'd  been knettled and was really itchy  lol anyway I changed the needle and yippee I did it   
Then when I looked at my sharps box he has accidentally sealed it permanently (what a wally)  

I hope tonight gets better dh is away so in doing it on my own tonight ( who needs a man) lol 
Anyway I had better get up now and drink lots of water before Eli1000 tells me off he he I promise to be a good girl. My friend is picking me up at 12 to take me out for lunch xx
Ps had my car mended yesterday £150 later so Zita is allowed back out now but only in my bedroom lol
You take care and give Charlie a big   from me and I hope to catch up with you soon for part 2 lol lots of love Delli x


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello my lovely!

Wow I cant believe u only started WED..naughty Af  

Ive been away this week as you know so havent been online. Well done on the injections even tho u have had a few hiccups..your doing really well!

Oh my god the Zita West cd story is tragic..but hopefully she will help you through!!. I always did it in bed and often fell asleep..which I think is main point.relaxation..not for the car chick!!

I bet you are so excited for the scan..please let me know how you get on..im home now so hopefully can offer some support and words of wisdom!

Ive thought of something else chick...on Egg Collection day they say to not wear perfume..embies dont like perfume/smells etc. If I were you id ditch all smellies now and try go au naturelle..that means avoiding hair salon too!!! anything you put on your body is absorbed. I know i avoided showergel, perfume...everything and only used natural! am not sure if it helped but its worth a try! NO CLEANING!!!

Drink lots of water..and after EC u need pineapple juice not from concentrate and brazil nuts!! These help the lining of your womb so embie can snuggle in nicely..keep up with water! 

Someone also mentioned to me about soaking your feet in warm water..i never tried it but apparantely helps on stimming which u are on now!! Something to do with circulation!!

Love ya hun..ring or text anytime.ill check in here daily!!


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Deli,

Im the same as you, finding it hard to keep up with the busier threads!!!!!! Im just starting my 2nd rnd of isci and pgd.Got my 1st scan on mon then start my daily injections on tue then sniff starts on fri so would be good to go throught this with you.We are getting our tx n the royal inf hospital in glasgow. were r u getting yours?what tx r u getting?
Im still not up to speed with all the abbreviations for words so bear with me if i type the wrong things   
be good to hear from you soon
michelle x


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello nessiebro 
how are you?
Im glad its not just me who cant keep up with these busy threads lol
I am on my first round of ivf treatment at Leeds. It's really scary and there is so much to take in.
I have done 5 days of jabs now and things have been going really well up until now, although they do sting a little more than I thought they would especially on the left side i dont know why this is.
We had a bit of a setback today with our day 6 scan. Only 4 follies growing  and I was hoping for quite a lot more than that, although everyone keeps telling me that it is all about the quality rather than the quantity, so fingers crossed.
Have to go back for another scan on Weds, with my Egg Collection on either Friday or Saturday.
Goood luck with your scan tomorrow sending you lots of    

Eli1000 
thanks for all your info your just brill my dh always says to me when im not sure about something just ask Eli1000 lol 
feeling sad today for the first time cant help it but was hoping for more follies than that    doctors cannot up my dosage of menopur as i am on the maximum dosage 450mls.
i promise to try and keep positive i am drinking lots of water and have got my pineapple juice in already with my brazil nuts and tonight i will get rid of the perfume,shower gels etc i WILL try everything possible to make this happen xx
i hope tomorrow i will feel better about things xxxx
how was your holiday did you have a nice time ?? did charlie enjoy himself on his first holiday ??
big love to you all Delli x


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

ahh hun sorry you had a bad day    Its such a rollercoaster of emotions and it really does take its toll! But you have had a bad day now so u need to get up, brush yourself down and stay positive hun   

What everyone has said to u is sooooo right. We think because its IVF we should get lots but its not always the case. My customer got four fab follies like you and she had 2 put back and one made a baby that has recently been born. She also has one in the freezer for a later date   

So it really is quality hunni! you only need one or two to put back... remember that chick! Now make sure your having lots of sleep..everything grows when your asleep...thats why charlie is so big...he loves his sleep!

Hol was fab, he was a lovely smiley boy as always. Got really spoilt and routine messed up with late nites etc. He has been terrible last few days...ratty, waking up in the night .. may take me a week or so to get him back into swing of things. He screamed at me last nite coz i wouldnt let him eat his blue sponge in the bath!!   

Best go now as its breakfast time...Ill check in daily with u here hun! Dont go it alone, its not good for your emotions xxx

Hi Nessie and welcome    Nice to have you on board to share ur journey chick. Sending lots of      your way xxx


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Good morning Eli1000
Thanks for your message yesterday I got up had a soapless shower lol put some make-up on, dusted myself down and felt much better.    
It all feels a bit busy/mad for me this week so haven't really got time to think about my 4 icicle follies. 
Back at the hospital again in the morning let's see what happens xx
Can I start eating my brazil nuts now Eli?? 

Oh and please don't let Charlie cheeky chops eat the blue bath sponge or we might have to call him Charlie sponge bob square pants he he ha ha 

Take care lots of love Delli x


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Charlie spongebob   

Good on ya chick im glad ur feeling abit more positive!

With regards to the brazil nuts im not sure if u can have them now..I dont see why not! Think I had them after EC as thats when u wanna prepare your womb lining for ET! Brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) can apparantly help thicken the lining making it nice a for ur ickle embies!!! Think I ate and drank loads! 

Good luck tommorow chick! Ill be thinkng of u xxxx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello hunni   

How are you? I imagine you are getting all nervous/anxious/excited as test day is nearing! How are u feeling? Anymore symptoms?

Whatever the outcome we will all be here for you. I hope your feeling ok, the 2ww is sooooooo long it feels like the longest 2 weeks of your life! 

Was lovely to see u girls for another super long lunch..I could get into that! 

Right, gonna try this bookmarking malarky...best go..Charlie crying!

Elixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hellooooo Eli1000   and spongebob lol 
Im ok but im getting worse now with nerves and since i saw you ive not been able to sleep driving dh mad cos he is so tired and i keep nattering in his ear so im the    at the moment  lol he is being a love though just grunts back at me in his sleep. so tonight i think its horlicks time with my full fat milk he he lets hope it works xx 
no more symptoms and i think thats why im feeling a little bit more n****ive i dare'nt  say the word i need a    on the head i think 
i loved going out for lunch it was super duper shame lucy couldnt be with us but we will defo have to keep up with it but NO fudge cake for me next time i was VERY naughty   but a gold star for you being really good xx
Let me know when you find out what it means this bookmarking malarky plz  
and give good boy Charlie a big squeeze from his auntie Delli x
ps i will keep you posted i promise so 'chow for now' lovely roast dinner for tea byeeeeee XxXxXxXxXx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ahhh hun bless ya lying awake thinking! I remember those days well. Not long now, i know its tough but try stay positive.     

We will have to arrange another lunch date and hopefully Lucy can come too next time. I cant wait to meet baby Harrison. I was proud of myself not having the cake even tho I soooo wanted some. Ate loads last week with it being our anniversary too. Only lost a pound but at least Im heading in the right direction.

Charlie loves his auntie Delli...he was doing that talking thing again when we got home...telling hubby all about his day out with the girls...he loves it bless him!

Keep me updated hun, ive worked out bookmarking now its fab!


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Delli....

                                         

                                  

Just need to add lots of luck as I know test day is looming!! Come on beani stick and grow...auntie gem will love you lots and give you lots of cuddles, icecream... infact anything u want! Just be good for your mummy and STICK!!!! 

Hope your ok hunni I know u must be feeling so many things right now! Big hug and lots of love...Ill be here for u no matter what the outcome xxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi deli,

just wondering how you are getting on, last ti me we spoke you were just getting your scanswith hope to get your ec soon after?
hope you are well
michelle
x


----------



## Delli x (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi nessiebro  how are you?? i tried to send you a private message but it said your inbox was full  i hadnt forgotten about you  
didnt respond very well to treatment only mananged 3 eggs and only 1 was good enough to put back   hows you treatment going??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello ladies 
I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site 
As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves 
It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards 
Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
The 2ww board is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0 Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side 
Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust xx


----------

